# Some jack*** submitting our photos...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/ugliest-quad/

2 of those are mine, and Im almost positive the ones behind it are from here too.... the sbmitter says "Henron Asin" if you are here, you better fess up... Then get banned! 

:ban: :ban:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've contacted them and asked that they be removed.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Which ones? Lol and I hope they do take them off cause that's messed up


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha, there are some pretty jacked up quads on there, esp the ones with car wheels/tires! Don't really see how anything i've seen on this site would qualify!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2 in the middle red brute w/ only rear fenders. That's my brute from when I had HC pistons & cams put in


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I can't find them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

We would post at the same time..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

woot! they took mine down. If anyone else recognizes your photo that you didnt submit, send them a (nice) msg and they will take it down.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Not sure how a dis-assembled bike qualifies as "ugly", it's just simply apart.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

there is 2 pics of my 300 with no plastics on there...let me get to emailing


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

see I knew I had seen those pics before as well...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> Not sure how a dis-assembled bike qualifies as "ugly", it's just simply apart.


exactly.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just sent them a nice email asking for mine to be removed. we will see what happens... mine are these two


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the same guy submitted those, as did mine... 

Brandon (from CoComp.) was real nice about it. And I replied to him and let him know no hard feelings on their part of course.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yea that same guy submitted mine too. we will see what happens i guess


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

The brute on the first page with no plastics is fabmans. I remember seeing that pic before.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

mine are now gone too...sweet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like someone pilfered pics from the naked atv thread then. If I can find him I'll ban his account & IP


----------

